# The lightning is back!!!!



## my* (Jul 15, 2009)

Monsoon season is back in Tucson.  Here are some of my first attempts of the year

1






2





3





4





5


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 15, 2009)

This is on my to do list.  I don't have a good view of the sky from my apartment so hopefully will catch some one day.  These all look great but #4 stands out to me the most.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EricD (Jul 15, 2009)

Fantastic captures!


----------



## scubabear6 (Jul 15, 2009)

Great shots!!! Do you use a lightning trigger? Here in Mass a big electrical storm is tree flashes nothing like out in the midwest where I grew up.


----------



## Rere (Jul 15, 2009)

Beautiful shots. I like the almost abstract feel to them.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 15, 2009)

...I wish we had lightning like that here.

Usually when there's lightning, it's too cloudy to see it.


----------



## my* (Jul 15, 2009)

scubabear6 said:


> Great shots!!! Do you use a lightning trigger? Here in Mass a big electrical storm is tree flashes nothing like out in the midwest where I grew up.


No lightning trigger.  Just long exposures.
I am definitely lucky to live in AZ.  I have from July to Aug to get my picture taking in.  That is generally when the monsoons come through


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 16, 2009)

You took those?
Equipment list and data please?


----------



## Threesia (Jul 16, 2009)

Great shots. I love number 4.


----------



## my* (Jul 16, 2009)

Sachphotography said:


> You took those?
> Equipment list and data please?


I did take these.
Here is the what I used
Canon 30D. I used my 28-135mm lens for these. I started shooting just as the sun was going down so my settings were: ISO 100, f22, 15-30 second exposures. Once the sun went down completely I ended up at ISO 100 f7 (ish) and 1-2 min exposures.


----------



## Phranquey (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice....:thumbup:


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 16, 2009)

Great captures.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fotobandi (Jul 17, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## my* (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks for all the positeive comments. It is interesting to hear which photo people like best. I like #1. Probably because I know how hard it is to get a shot of lightning during semi light hours. I love to hear which your favorites are though. 
I have made one calendar of my lighting photos to rase money for a co-worker in the past. I hope to do another some day to make some money to buy a new camera.
Keep the opinions coming


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 18, 2009)

#4 is freaking awesome.  Love those leaders.


----------



## my* (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments.  I would love to hear others opinions and favorites.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey. Check out my shot I took from last night. I was very happy with it. 
Dangerous Midnight. Sachphotography article written by Daniel Sach


----------



## my* (Jul 21, 2009)

Sachphotography said:


> Hey. Check out my shot I took from last night. I was very happy with it.
> Dangerous Midnight. Sachphotography article written by Daniel Sach


That is a great shot. I love it when you can see what is being struck. That is probably why this one is one of my most popular.  I only have a couple where you can see it hit the cround.  You have a great, rare capture!!


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 21, 2009)

I love your shots mate. The only thing I have issues with is having a nice dark sky. The areas I shoot have light pollution so the lightning tends to be the color of the sky.  I think you have the advantage of having a nice dark sky.


----------



## pmgadgets (Jul 9, 2010)

You can visit the following site if you are interested in taking lightning photos.. 

Lightning Trigger

The followings are sample photos taken by using the gadget..


----------

